# FISH SMOKING GUIDE



## hillbilly jim (Apr 15, 2015)

For what it's worth.....

Poking around the 'net for information on smoking fish, I found a guide published by the Pacific Northwest Extension. I thought it was informative, so I printed it out.

http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/cepublications/pnw238/pnw238.pdf


----------



## cmayna (Apr 15, 2015)

Some of it was interesting to read. Thanks.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 15, 2015)

plenty of info in the archives here on smoking fish also AND with pictures...LOL.....just use the search bar, typing in the fish you have and WA-LA.....info galore.....Willie


----------



## joshc (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Jim. Really good stuff.


----------

